# Just broke a GPC world deadlift record.



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

A goal of mine the past 10 years training, which I thought was shattered forever 5 months ago after I tore my bicep and the doctor doing my surgeries told me I'd never deadlift again.

So ****ing happy right now, 315kg in the junior under 90kg class, previous record was 285kg. went 287.5, 305, and 315kg (716.5 pounds)

www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/943612375664854?comment_id=943613198998105&offset=0&total_comments=1&notif_t=share_comment


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

At work right now will have a look later, but fair play bud.

Edit: Just got video up on phone, good lift. :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

That shows you doctors know F' all.

Epic lift mate, extremely well done :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> A goal of mine the past 10 years training, which I thought was shattered forever 5 months ago after I tore my bicep and the doctor doing my surgeries told me I'd never deadlift again.
> 
> So ****ing happy right now, 315kg in the junior under 90kg class, previous record was 285kg. went 287.5, 305, and 315kg (716.5 pounds)
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/943612375664854?comment_id=943613198998105&offset=0&total_comments=1¬if_t=share_comment


Lad.

We'll done bro


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> A goal of mine the past 10 years training, which I thought was shattered forever 5 months ago after I tore my bicep and the doctor doing my surgeries told me I'd never deadlift again.
> 
> So ****ing happy right now, 315kg in the junior under 90kg class, previous record was 285kg. went 287.5, 305, and 315kg (716.5 pounds)
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/943612375664854?comment_id=943613198998105&offset=0&total_comments=1¬if_t=share_comment


congrats bud, although am i the only one disappointed at the lack of blood this time? 

well done sir, made it look easy IMO


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Great lift buddy, looking solid too just out of curiosity what height are you


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Im 5'10. thanks guys!! It was the british powerlifting finals so met a lot of guys on this board actually I was the only irish lifter, for the first time ever. I met Chris Jenkins who was an absolute gent. Jack chambers too and curtis arnold I think are on this board, dead sound lads and fantastic lifters. also delroy mcqueen pulled a deadift world record in the 110kg class, 370kg/816 pounds at 108kg was ****ing unbelievable


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

yeah I will be lifting GPC only so will be going to the UK a lot now, so add me on fb lads if you're a lifter its good to make friends at these comps! Not doing the IPO(irish powerlifting organisation) comps, they wont allow me to join. haha not going to say another word about that


----------



## vjoe (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> yeah I will be lifting GPC only so will be going to the UK a lot now, so add me on fb lads if you're a lifter its good to make friends at these comps! Not doing the IPO(irish powerlifting organisation) comps, they wont allow me to join. haha not going to say another word about that


Great lift man unbelievable ,

Why won't they let you lift ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Epic lift mate :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Great lift man unbelievable ,
> 
> Why won't they let you lift ?


no idea, asked them but got no reply. then got lads from the organisation threatening me. basically just the kind of stereotypical "haters" (I hate that term) but yeah, sticking to GPC the competition I was at was run brilliantly and the people running it and the GPC officials and refs were absolute gents


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Epic lift mate :thumb:


thanks again gearchange


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

AAAAAAAAWWWWEEEESSSOOMMEEEE!!!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> no idea, asked them but got no reply. then got lads from the organisation threatening me. basically just the kind of stereotypical "haters" (I hate that term) but yeah, sticking to GPC the competition I was at was run brilliantly and the people running it and the GPC officials and refs were absolute gents


thats a ****ing serious deadlift mate.

from what ive seen they stick to their own. me and a mate had **** meet cos of them, ill be sticking to GPC also.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Raw I assume?

I pulled 333kg at 90kg and 19 in the GPC back in 2006.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> thats a ****ing serious deadlift mate.
> 
> from what ive seen they stick to their own. me and a mate had **** meet cos of them, ill be sticking to GPC also.


was literally getting phone calls from one saying he was gonna come down to me and "dance all over me". for absolutely no reason. extremely unfriendly and bitchy and ruining the sport tbh. looked on the fb page today and the award for the next competition are sharp military daggers...staying clear from now on and would recommend everyone else to do the same. dont have time for that ****


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

ConP said:


> Raw I assume?
> 
> I pulled 333kg at 90kg and 19 in the GPC back in 2006.


damn man that ****s all over mine. not saying its not true but the record was 285 and thats legit, there were several international refs there?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> damn man that ****s all over mine. not saying its not true but the record was 285 and thats legit, there were several international refs there?


I think that was the issue there was only one international ref.

It was at the NI GPC national meet in 2006.

Same year I pulled 332.5kg in Junior class at GPC Europeans.

I know 100% that my 300kg pull at 19 at GPC worlds in 2005 broke the euro record for teens as I have the cert lol.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> no idea, asked them but got no reply. then got lads from the organisation threatening me. basically just the kind of stereotypical "haters" (I hate that term) but yeah, sticking to GPC the competition I was at was run brilliantly and the people running it and the GPC officials and refs were absolute gents


Shane's ostrogen too high again ? Haha


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Shane's ostrogen too high again ? Haha


hahaha. not gonna get into it man no point causing conflict, im sure you know the story yourself


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> hahaha. not gonna get into it man no point causing conflict, im sure you know the story yourself


The man would have an opinion on everything , anyway best of luck with up coming comps whatever the federation enjoy is man thing


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> was literally getting phone calls from one saying he was gonna come down to me and "dance all over me". for absolutely no reason. extremely unfriendly and bitchy and ruining the sport tbh. looked on the fb page today and the award for the next competition are sharp military daggers...staying clear from now on and would recommend everyone else to do the same. dont have time for that ****


thats poor sportsmanship right there, but hey remember, everyone pities the weak, jealousy you have to earn :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fcuking awesome work, fella. :rockon:

Now... Onwards towards 320... :whistling:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Fcuking awesome work, fella. :rockon:
> 
> Now... Onwards towards 320... :whistling:


actually got that the week before in training man, at a slight deficit! I actually went 325 for my 4th attempt, but failed :/


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

well done mate and good luck for the future.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

cheers Husaberg


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> was literally getting phone calls from one saying he was gonna come down to me and "dance all over me". for absolutely no reason. extremely unfriendly and bitchy and ruining the sport tbh. looked on the fb page today and the award for the next competition are sharp military daggers...staying clear from now on and would recommend everyone else to do the same. dont have time for that ****


Wow that is poor behaviour right there , anyway well done again


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Power level 100000 mate! Well done! :beer:


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great lift man, you are a beast! I remember the thread when you tore your bicep and started learning a hook grip! Your young too so got a lot more in you, wish you all the best mate.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Wow that is poor behaviour right there , anyway well done again


thanks man



Quintillius said:


> Power level 100000 mate! Well done! :beer:


hehe thanks



kadafi39 said:


> Great lift man, you are a beast! I remember the thread when you tore your bicep and started learning a hook grip! Your young too so got a lot more in you, wish you all the best mate.


yup got another year and a half as a junior hoping to get my lifts muchhh higher in that period!The hookgrip never worked out haha


----------

